# Inferior vena cavogram



## rparikh (Mar 6, 2012)

need help on coding:
1) Inferior vena cavogram prior to the filter placement
2) Inferior vena cava filter placement
3) Plst inferior vena cava filter venogram

This is what I have : 37620, 36011 and 75940-26-59


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 6, 2012)

37620 had been deleted as of 01-01-12  37191 covers catheter placement, filter and imaging


----------



## rparikh (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you


----------

